#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Musical groep 8

## PeTAR

Ieder jaar verzorgen wij (mijn vader en ik) met de apparatuur van een koor de musical van groep 8 van mijn oude basisschool.

Dit jaar was de musical Top Secret en daarvan heb ik een paar foto's gemaakt:









Lijstje:

Mixer: Studiomaster Triology 166
Effect: Alesis (type ontschoten)
Limiter: Berhringer MDX2600 (niet gebruikt)

*Mic's:* 
1x Crown PZM185 (overhead)
1x AKG C1000S
2x Crown (type onbekend)
1x Sennheiser Evolution 900 serie
2x Shure SM58

*Monitor:*
General music (front monitor op het podium)
2x BELL (oude boxen van het koor, gebruikt als back monitor op de gang)

*Boxen*
H&K F.A.S.T. 300 

*Audio bron:*
Laptop gebruikt voor afspelen muziek. Daarvoor gebruikt Direttor Free. Zit een AutoCue functie in namelijk en werkt met playlisten.

*Licht:*
8 Par 56 met een simpele controler. Geleend bij een Drive-in bedrijfje uit de buurt.

----------


## AJB

Volgens mij gaat het bij zo'n musical om het afscheid, en de ouders die trots hun jengelende kindertjes bekijken.,.. Waarom in ***snaam al die microfoons zo pontificaal in beeld ??? Er hangt een gipsplafond boven, met een croq-bekje kun je daar je mikes zo inknopen...

Het ziet er uit alsof de geluidsman erg veel waarde hecht aan zijn eigen kunstje, maar vergeet waar het om gaat !

Ongetwijfeld was de audio perfect hoor; maar volgende keer; WEGWERKEN die hap...

grtz. AJB

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ook vraag ik me af waarom er zoveel (overhead) microfoons gebruikt moeten worden. Het lijkt mij zo dat je met twee goeie overheads hetzelfde bereikt als met zoals hier een stuk of zes. En het is dan inderdaad wel mooier om ze een beetje verdekt op te stellen.

Dan ook de monitortjes op de hoeken van het podium zetten en het ziet er een stuk beschaafder uit, terwijl het resultaat er waarschijnlijk niet minder om wordt.

----------


## PeTAR

AJB, dat hebben we al een keer geprobeerd, maar mislukte jammerlijk helaas. Zelf vind ik het ook niet netjes, maar we krijgen er geen klachten over en we doen het al 6 jaar zo.

Het is al erg moeilijk om geluid bij dit soort dingen te doen omdat ze al zo zachtjes praten (terwijl je er op aandringt op harde te praten).

De maandag er voor bij een andere musical het geluid gedaan met andere apparatuur. Dat ging met richtpijpjes en die vielen me nog zwaarder tegen dan deze overheads. deze stonden laag bij de grond maar leverden geen goed geluid, zelfs erboven hangen ging niet. Type mic weet ik niet merk was Work.

Tevens was het helaas niet mogelijk om de monitoren op de hoeken te zetten vanwege te weinig ruimte.

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MarkRombouts_
> 
> Ook vraag ik me af waarom er zoveel (overhead) microfoons gebruikt moeten worden. Het lijkt mij zo dat je met twee goeie overheads hetzelfde bereikt als met zoals hier een stuk of zes. En het is dan inderdaad wel mooier om ze een beetje verdekt op te stellen,



Graag zou ik dan horen hoe ik dat zou moeten aanpakken aangezien het gewoon niet lukt om alle stemmen luid en duidelijk weer te geven met 2.

Dit hebben we geprobeerd 3 jaar terug en het was gewoon erg slecht te verstaan.

[edit 15:33]
Ik zit net ff te zoeken naar andere scholen die deze musical hadden opgevoerd. Maar ik zie vooral scholen met veel meer ruimte om dit mooi te kunnen uitvoeren en meer budget zoals mic's op de wang geplakt das gewoon voor ons en de school helaas niet haalbaar  :Frown:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Om te beginnen met een tweetal echt goede overhead microfoons. Ik gebruik zelf regelmatig Rode Nt-5's en met veel succes moet ik zeggen, ze zijn gelukkig ook nog redelijk betaalbaar. Duurdere modellen van Neumann of Dpa of iets dergelijks is natuurlijk helemaal mooi.

Daarna met eem 31-bands eq of liever nog een parametrische eq de feedback-frequenties terugdraaien zodat je toch behoorlijk wat volume moet kunnen maken. De microfoons echter niet laag opstellen maar juist meer van bovenaf richten op de hoogte van de klankbronnen (monden) van de leerlingen.

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MarkRombouts_
> 
> Om te beginnen met een tweetal echt goede overhead microfoons. Ik gebruik zelf regelmatig Rode Nt-5's en met veel succes moet ik zeggen, ze zijn gelukkig ook nog redelijk betaalbaar. Duurdere modellen van Neumann of Dpa of iets dergelijks is natuurlijk helemaal mooi.
> 
> Daarna met eem 31-bands eq of liever nog een parametrische eq de feedback-frequenties terugdraaien zodat je toch behoorlijk wat volume moet kunnen maken. De microfoons echter niet laag opstellen maar juist meer van bovenaf richten op de hoogte van de klankbronnen (monden) van de leerlingen.



Hmmm, owke... denk dat ik dit er niet doorheen krijg bij de financiele afdeling van het koor  :Wink: 


Die bedoel je dus? Kwa prijs best wel aantrekkelijk, in Amerika dan. In Nederland zie ik hem niet zo snel behalve de Nt4 dan voor een aktieprijs van 359 bij http://www.tonika.nl.

In iedergeval bedankt voor de tips!

Btw. Arvid... de geluidsman gaat het echt niet om zijn eigen hagje... ik en mijn vader proberen het beste geluid te halen met de spullen die we hebben ook al moet het helaas zo.

----------


## vasco

Probleem met zachte kinderstemmen kom je niet vanaf maar zo kan het ook ondanks dat probleem


Nu heeft deze school zelf 3 draadloze microfoons welke voor de zang werden gebruikt door de solisten maar voor de rest staat hier alleen 4x Behringer B5. Deze kosten je de kop niet. Als je daarbij doet wat MarkRombouts zegt met een EQ wat frequenties dippen kun je prima gaan. Zeg nu zelf, ik vind het plaatje een stuk strakker zonder al die bomen in het gezichtsveld.

Daarnaast is misschien wel het probleem dat je het te hard probeert te krijgen. Het is geen discoparty maar een musical dus als de muziek al iets zachter zet maak je het jezelf ook makkelijker met inregelen en heb je ook minder kans op rondzingen. Weet natuurlijk niet of dit het geval is maar is een tip.

----------


## PeTAR

Zoals ik het ieder jaar heb meegemaakt is dat iedere groep 8 anders is.

Vorig jaar waren ze erg actief er bij betrokken en dit jaar kon je merken dat ze erg passief waren. Hierdoor was het voor ons gewoon moeilijker om alles goed en duidelijk te krijgen.

Een EQ is misschien nog wel een keer een goed idee om erbij te huren, maar dat is volgend jaar pas.

Deze apparatuur is ook eigenlijk bedoeld voor een koor en niet voor dit soort doeleinde, maar het wil net.

En wat betreft geluid. Als wij de master helemaal dicht deden leek het net of er geen podium met kinderen aanwezig was. Ook al prate de kinderen op het podium. Geluidsnivo was normaal, zodat alles goed te verstaan was met niet te harde muziek.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Het is belangrijk dat de technieker weet wat er gaan gebeuren, zoals jij aangeeft was het vorige jaar iedereen actief, en dit jaar pasief, dat had je kunnen weten van ter voren. (en moeten) zodat je hierop je geluid kan aanpassen.

wanneer je aan kabeltjes je mic's had opgahangen en op hetzelfde niveau had opgehangen was het geluid echt hetzelfde geweest, alleen had je geen stands in de weg gehad.

Geef toe: netter, overzichtelijker en heel goed haalbaar.

aan het geluit twijfel ik trouwens niet hoor, de rest zal best in orde zijn geweest

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> Het is belangrijk dat de technieker weet wat er gaan gebeuren, zoals jij aangeeft was het vorige jaar iedereen actief, en dit jaar pasief, dat had je kunnen weten van ter voren. (en moeten) zodat je hierop je geluid kan aanpassen.
> 
> wanneer je aan kabeltjes je mic's had opgahangen en op hetzelfde niveau had opgehangen was het geluid echt hetzelfde geweest, alleen had je geen stands in de weg gehad.
> 
> Geef toe: netter, overzichtelijker en heel goed haalbaar.
> 
> aan het geluit twijfel ik trouwens niet hoor, de rest zal best in orde zijn geweest



Tja... misschien volgend jaar maar weer proberen, maar voorlopig denk ik dat dit de beste oplossing was.... maar ik zal het allemaal meenemen deze tips! thnx!

Maar als ik ze aan de kabels had gehangen op het zelfde niveau dan was het ook irritant geweest al die kabeltjes...

----------


## rene.derksen

Maar dat had iig niet in het gezichtsveld van de kijkers gestaan, en het staat net wat strakker  :Wink:  bovendien kun je die vlaggetjes ook wel verbergen en de monitor hadden best in de hoeken gepast! maargoed nu kun je er inderdaad niks meer aan doen.

----------


## Radar

Het blijft lastig dit soort klussen.
Artiesten die tijdens de repetieties het hoogste woord hebben
en met de uitvoering maar wat staan te mompellen.
Budget is liefdewerk oud-papier.
Podium is ruk, zaal is klote.
En toch proberen het beste ervan te maken.
Ik werk al een poosje met de Superlux PRA-268, deze doen het staand voor de podiumrand in X-Y paartjes signifiekant beter als vliegen aan het systeem plafond en ze kosten geen drol.
Monitors had ik gewoon op de podium rand geflikkerdt en het zaal geluid had ik iets lager neer gezet.

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Maar dat had iig niet in het gezichtsveld van de kijkers gestaan, en het staat net wat strakker  bovendien kun je die vlaggetjes ook wel verbergen en de monitor hadden best in de hoeken gepast! maargoed nu kun je er inderdaad niks meer aan doen.



Het is gewoon de standaard opstelling die ook voor het koor gebruikt word. Maar das weer een hele andere omgeving.

En misschien idd de monitoren naar de hoeken alleen zat ik daar met de statieven voor het licht. Deze monitoren gebruiken we normaal voor het combo, maar onze front monitoren zijn even iets te groot om op dat podium neer te zetten  :Smile: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> ..
> Budget is liefdewerk oud-papier.
> ...



Helemaal mee eens, wij doen dit niet voor het geld. Puur en alleen voor de liefde voor geluid en de belevenis.

Want de lerare zeiden vooraf al van: nou reken maar niet op veel. Maar door wat met geluid te pielen, geluidjes er door heen te gooien, beetje licht erop. Ja ze stonden verbaasd en dat was eigenlijk het grootste compliment wat je kan krijgen.

----------


## vasco

Dat is inderdaad wel het meest belangrijke, dat je het doet omdat je het leuk vindt, als je een basisschool doet. Het budget is 3x niks en kinderen zijn nu eenmaal geen profs die elke dag even een show in het theater op de planken zetten. Ook de zaaltjes (meestal een aula of gymzaal) zijn nu niet echt gebouwd om hun accoustiek.

----------


## CS Light Sound

het ziet er mooi uit, alleen denk voortaan ff aan die mic's

gr. chris

----------


## jans

Inderdaad lijkt dit niet mooi maar ik begrijp de problematiek.
Ik verbaas over de toepassing van de PZM's.De zijn gemaakt om op de vloer of aan de wand te plaatsen.
Condensator nier mics. aan de het plafond monteren is inderdaad een optie, ik heb hier al eens een houten plaat voor gemaakt die ik in het systheem plafond leg voorzien van een mogelijkheid om er een mic.klem of standerdeel aan te monteren. Bedenk bij het aan een kabel hangen van een nier wel dat je snel last hebt van feedback.
Door de mics verder naar voren te hangen gericht op hetgeen je op wilt nemen voorkom je dit probleem.Als het kleinere kinderen betreft of er is geen mogelijkheid om de mics. te hangen dan plaats ik nieren, hoeveelheid afhangkelijk van de breedte van het podium,voor het podium en dan zo laag mogelijk. Hiermee creëer je het boudry effect. Ook probeer ik mics verstopt te plaatsen bij scene's aan een tafel en dergelijke.
Ik plaats de luidsprekers bij dit soort klussen altijd een meter voor het podium, de eerste rijen zullen het zo ook horen, en delay deze dan t.o.v. het podium. Als de zaal wat dieper is plaats ik ook een extra delay set om het volume voorin niet te laten overheersen.





> citaat: Het is belangrijk dat de technieker weet wat er gaan gebeuren, zoals jij aangeeft was het vorige jaar iedereen actief, en dit jaar pasief, dat had je kunnen weten van ter voren. (en moeten) zodat je hierop je geluid kan aanpassen.



Let wel je hebt hier met kinderen te maken die tijdens een generale, als die er al is, luider spreker of zingen dan tijdens de voorstelling met een volle zaal en je de souffleur vaak harder hoort dan de speler.

----------


## Upgrading your system

ik heb het hier ook niet over niermic's ophangen, maar gewoon overheadjes, en dan deze met een staaldraadje/nylondraadje richten, ik heb het vaak zo opgelost voor nood, en het werkt goed

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> ik heb het hier ook niet over niermic's ophangen, maar gewoon overheadjes, en dan deze met een staaldraadje/nylondraadje richten, ik heb het vaak zo opgelost voor nood, en het werkt goed



Wat zijn voor jouw dan overheadjes?

----------


## PeTAR

Deze PZM's gebruiken wij bij het koor gewoon als Overheads. Bedoeld voor de Alt en Sopranen. Voor midden gebruiken wij de AKG.

Deze waren al aanwezig toe ik bij het koor kwam en ze werken in principe uitstekend.


_Optreden van het koor in Weidenbach (duitsland)_

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

...En nog steeds staan de statieven in de weg...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> ...En nog steeds staan de statieven in de weg...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



En als je die dingen recht voor de neuzen van de zangers zet vang je alleen de voorste mensen op en niet de achterste... en ze allemaal een mic. in de handen drukken is afgewezen door het gehele koor...

Maar laten we hier het budget en de kennis ook meenemen. Ik heb nu sinds een aantal dagen dit forum ontdekt en leer zeker wat bij. En een winkel probeert je alleen aan te smeren wat hun verkopen.

Het geluid wat geproduceerd word is goed en als niemand zeurt over de statieven, was dan het probleem?

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> ...En nog steeds staan de statieven in de weg...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Geef eens een praktische oplossing. :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> Geef eens een praktische oplossing.



Hmmz, ja lastig...

Vind op zich de PZM's niet storend, maar de statieven die rechtvoor staan wel degelijk, ook bij het koor.

Wat als je een statief met een lange hengel van achteren plaatst...

Ook niet top, maar wel minder storend naar mijn idee...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Overdrive

Commentaar geven is 1 ding....[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

He Peter, ook uit de buurt ja (zelfde dorp [^]).

Kun je voor de musical niet gewoon wat shotgun mics in de zaal zetten (langs de zijkanten oid)? De hoofdpersonen/solisten kun je ook nog een dasspelt op knuppen.

Ps. Een setje NT5 koop je hier in NL al vanaf 299,-

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> ...



Ik za 15 oktober tijdens het 20 jarig jublileum van het koor aandacht hieraan te besteden. Genoeg tijd om te testen enzo [8D]
Na die tijd zet ik de foto's wel weer online voor commentaar enzo  :Wink: 

P.s.
Ik kwam een foto tegen waar ik mee had gewerkt aan een optreden van een ander koor en die plaatsten de mic's op de zelfde manier. 4x AKG C1000S.







> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> Commentaar geven is 1 ding....[]
> 
> He Peter, ook uit de buurt ja (zelfde dorp [^]).
> 
> Kun je voor de musical niet gewoon wat shotgun mics in de zaal zetten (langs de zijkanten oid)? De hoofdpersonen/solisten kun je ook nog een dasspelt op knuppen.
> 
> Ps. Een setje NT5 koop je hier in NL al vanaf 299,-



Zoals ik eerder al vermeld had in deze topic hebben we daar gewoon het geld er niet voor. Tevens waren het erg veel personen die wat zeiden en niet 1 vaste persoon. Ik heb met Maarten (jou wel bekend  :Wink: ) in de Kimkiel gewerkt aan de technische kant van die musical en daar droeg de hoofdrolspelers wel een das mic. Maar die had een leraar zelf thuis liggen dus dan heb je mazzel  :Smile:

----------


## NIVA

Ik heb een tijdje geleden een kindermusical gedaan in een theater waarbij al van te voren door de regisseur werd gezegd dat niemand echt een solo had, dus:

Uiteindelijk alleen een paar shotguns en condensators op de grond en het was hardstikke goed verstaanbaar.

Trouwens, wanneer je een beetje een groter budget hebt kun je ook headsetjes kopen (wel minder mooi dan revertjes, dat klopt) voor een 15 euries. Het bedrijf waar ik voor werk heeft er ondertussen 8 en zijn er heel tevreden over. Ik vind ze zelfs beter klinken dan Shure's

Groetjes

----------


## voederbietel

wij doen ook elk jaar musicals voor groep 8 maar daar nemen me 3 draadloze mics me en 2 vaste
2 vaste lewgen we met voldoende dnoer op de hoek van het podium en de draadloze legen we ook altijd ergens neer(ligt aan de voorstelling maar bijvoorbeeld bij een tafeltje op het podium)
kinderen geven de microfoon gewoon door en iedereen is goed te verstaan (alleen even opletten dat ze niet door de mic gaan bleren(in de letterlijke zin van het woord)

----------


## Vervallen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door NIVA_
> Trouwens, wanneer je een beetje een groter budget hebt kun je ook headsetjes kopen (wel minder mooi dan revertjes, dat klopt) voor een 15 euries. Het bedrijf waar ik voor werk heeft er ondertussen 8 en zijn er heel tevreden over. Ik vind ze zelfs beter klinken dan Shure's



Dan heb je een hoop draden over het podium liggen die in de knoop gaan raken vooral met 30 kinderen. Tenzij ze niet van plan zijn te gaan bewegen......

Of zijn ze draadloos, maar dan denk ik dat je over FM zenders praat

----------


## NIVA

Ja, sorry,

Ik had er even bij moeten zeggen dat we dat dan wel met bodypacks doen, met losse kabels is dat idd niet te doen [:I][8D]

----------


## Vervallen

dat is dan een hele dure oplossing

----------


## PeTAR

Dat is idd een dure oplossing, maar als je dat kan bieden is dat erg mooi! Ben ik absoluut met je eens.

In iedergeval krijg ik die hengels niet uit het beeld. Twee week geleden weer een optreden gehad en helaas kan ik ze gewoon niet wegwerken.

Dus komend concert (15 okt.) zal ook hengels in het beeld bevatten, maar door een groot podium hoop ik meer ruimte te kunnen creeeren waardoor het minder zal opvallen.

Zoals het er nu naar uitziet was dit trouwens mijn laatste groep 8 musical. Want ik ga voor een half jaar verhuizen dan...

----------


## Vervallen

kun je ze niet aan het plavond hangen. UIteraard niet aan het snoer. OF je moet heel zeker zijn van je trekontslasting.

En waarom lukt het niet vanagf de zijkant of achterkant?

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> kun je ze niet aan het plavond hangen. UIteraard niet aan het snoer. OF je moet heel zeker zijn van je trekontslasting.
> 
> En waarom lukt het niet vanagf de zijkant of achterkant?



Tijdens die musicals hang ik liever geen microfoon boven een speelvlak met kinderen...
Als hij te hoog hangt is het ontvangst slecht, hang je hem laag, proberen die kinderen hem naar beneden te trekken. No thnxs

Van opzij redden wij het niet met onze mics.

----------


## Ultimation drive-in show

hmm dit ziet er herkenbaar uit  :Wink:  zelf laatst ook zo'n klusje gehad. Ik werd op zondag gebeld of ik op dinsdag licht + geluid wilde doen tijdens een musical... mocht eigenlijk niets kosten... Gebruik gemaakt van de Bose 804 geluidsset van school + een aantal overhead microfoons... Licht bestond ook uit 8 par 56 op 2 dmx balkjes, en verder nog een 1500 Watt strobo voor 'bliksem'... Gelukkig had ik de kabels wel weggewerkt en de microfoons onopvallend geplaatst...

----------


## SPS

Zonder goeie spullen (en een beetje budget natuurlijk) gewoon niet aan beginnen. :Big Grin: 

Je doet het toch nooit goed, en mijn ervaring is, hoe meer je er aan doet qua geluid hoe zachter die kids gaan praten/zingen.

Het heeft veeeel meer effect als de juf/meester/regisseur tijdens de repetities direct let op uitspraak en dictie. Kan best hoor! :Wink: 
Kost wat moeite ja...

Het is toch te gek dat kids die m'n dB meter op een afstand van 2 meter tot boven de 105 dB laten uitslaan als ze tegen elkaar 'praten' op het schoolplein, niet in staat zijn een zaaltje met 50 ouders gewoon verstaanbaar te praten![} :Smile: ]

Bovendien is er vrijwel nooit live muziek, dus de verhouding zang/muziek is perfect te regelen.

Aldus.. bezint eer ge begint :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPS_
> 
> ...
> 
> Het heeft veeeel meer effect als de juf/meester/regisseur tijdens de repetities direct let op uitspraak en dictie. Kan best hoor!
> Kost wat moeite ja...
> 
> Het is toch te gek dat kids die m'n dB meter op een afstand van 2 meter tot boven de 105 dB laten uitslaan als ze tegen elkaar 'praten' op het schoolplein, niet in staat zijn een zaaltje met 50 ouders gewoon verstaanbaar te praten![}]
> 
> ...



Kinderen kunnen bij het zingen inderdaad een krachtig geluidsniveau bereiken. Maar reken er maar niet op dat een kind hard zal gaan praten tijdens een opvoering. Die is doodsbang.

De leraren en wij zaten er altijd op te hameren dat ze hard moesten praten. Hoe dan ook. Maar die kinderen blijven zacht praten want die trekken zich daar niks van aan...

En het ligt aan de zaal hoe het geluid draagt. Als we hier de master dichtgooide was het gewoon doodstil bijna ondanks dat er een kind prate op het podium.

Dus een algmeen praatje is goed, alleen het zal verschillen per school, per musical, per kind...

----------


## SPS

Hmmm

Blijf me dan toch afvragen hoe we dat in de -zeg- 70'er en 80'er jaren deden. Volgens mij gewoon geheel onversterkt hoor :Wink: 

Mijn ervering is echt, dat als je de kinders wat meer aandacht laat schenken aan uitspraak en volume etc. dat het dan best wel kan!
(in een normale basisschool aula of halletje dan)

Maar het is natuurlijk niet genoeg om er op te 'hameren' dat ze harder moeten praten. Dat is hetzelfde als zeggen dat ze beter moeten rekenen of zo.
Je moet het apart oefenen. Los van de musical tekst.
Bijvoorbeeld de eerste 10 minuten van iedere repetitie er mee beginnen. Als dat dus zo'n keer of 15 gedaan is in een paar maanden zul je versteld staan van de resultaten.

Zoals je zelf al zegt, den kinderen zijn 'bang'. Dat hoeft niet, als je ze er van tevoren in oefent.

Succes hoor!

Paul

----------


## Party's With a Message

Als de kinderen zacht praten is dit deels te verwijten aan degene die de musical met de kinderen heeft ingestudeerd. Naast dat kom ik vaak tegen dat ik heel tevreden ben over de generale repetitie, en tijdens de uitvoering zakken ze heel erg in...

Heb je het al geprobeerd met grens/grondvlakjes?
Lijkt me een goede oplossing als je de mics niet aan het plafond wilt hangen. 
2 OVH aan de zijkanten en 2 vlakjes vooraan het podium. Kom je een heel eind mee lijkt me. Wel even uitkijken dat kinderen er niet op gaan staan, hoewel de meeste er redelijk tegen kunnen. Hopelijk heeft niemand in de poep gestaan...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Wel even uitkijken dat kinderen er niet op gaan staan, hoewel de meeste er redelijk tegen kunnen. Hopelijk heeft niemand in de poep gestaan...



 
Ookal kunnen ze er tegen, je krijgt er wel zo'n gebonk van...

Stukje witte nichiban doet vaak wonderen :Wink:  (of een portie flink dreigen en smijten met prijzen :Big Grin: )


Daan

----------


## Funmaker

koeien en gracht? knalt de klepel al tegen de klok?
Denk dat men na 4 jaar al wel iets degelijks gevonden heeft...

----------

